# työ taking Elatiivi or Ablatiivi?



## Setwale_Charm

Terve!!
Does one normally say in Finnish: Hän tulee työstä aikaisin
or
 Hän tulee työltä aikaisin?

 Kiitos.


----------



## DrWatson

The former is correct, and in addition the word is normally in plural, i.e. *Hän tulee töistä aikaisin.*


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Hmmm.. my book has it in singular. Is this a grave mistake?


----------



## DrWatson

It's nothing that would make a Finn laugh at you because you said it that way . I think that the plural inessive, elative and illative are more often used to mean the workplace, and the singular something else related to work. For example:

*Hän tulee töistä* = He's coming from work
*Hän pitää työstään* = He likes his work/job


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Paljon kiitoksia, Tohtori.


----------

